# Solar domestic water heating panels



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We had ours fitted in December and couldn't be more pleased.

I was speaking to the installer yesterday and was told that the government scheme would be up and running again in June and would run for a finite period until December 2010. 
Looks like this might be the last chance to get the government assisted funding


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> We had ours fitted in December and couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> I was speaking to the installer yesterday and was told that the government scheme would be up and running again in June and would run for a finite period until December 2010.
> Looks like this might be the last chance to get the government assisted funding


Hi Siobhan

The last time that this offer was on Simon Sharp explained the options. With the bank offer the cost was at maximum retail price. Less the discount with the options you could get via Simon and others it was similar or better value using Simon or other companies.

Peterfc 666?

Solar Hot Water for Elegant Living


----------



## lemmer (Jul 29, 2010)

*solar panel heating required*



siobhanwf said:


> We had ours fitted in December and couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> I was speaking to the installer yesterday and was told that the government scheme would be up and running again in June and would run for a finite period until December 2010.
> Looks like this might be the last chance to get the government assisted funding


Hi Siobhan, it's bo here. I'm looking to get a solar panel installed for water and hopefully heating too, and wondered whether you could recommend anybody for us (preferably an english speaker). Especially if there's still some funding around, many thanks Bo


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lemmer said:


> Hi Siobhan, it's bo here. I'm looking to get a solar panel installed for water and hopefully heating too, and wondered whether you could recommend anybody for us (preferably an english speaker). Especially if there's still some funding around, many thanks Bo



Hi BO,

PM me and I will give you the guy who did ours. He lived for 25years in Canada.
Think you may have missed out on the funding side of things....but i think it has meant that the prices have come down slightly!!!


----------



## lemmer (Jul 29, 2010)

how do i pm you!


----------

